# Tough, scenic 100 mile ride - Mytholmroyd, Malham, Forest of Bowland, Sun 26th July



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2009)

**** NB Ride postponed until Saturday 1st August ****

Hi folks. 

It will soon be time for another _Fitter Riders Watch The Fatter Riders Suffer_™ forum ride, me being one of the fatter riders of course!  

Usual rules - we ride at the speed of the slowest and you should not get frustrated if that is about 15 kph (or maybe a tad less). After stops - it will be! It's okay for the fit ones to sprint up the hills and wait for we slower ones at the summits. It's probably best not to _do a Calum_™ though (let youthful enthusiasm get the better of you, ride past several junctions and go off exploring by yourself! ).

I've devised a cracker of a route. I've moved the start to Mytholmroyd and included a stop at the Country Kitchen cafe at Waddington to bring the distance to exactly 161 km, or 100 miles. The route has about 3,000 m of hills (10,000 ft), some long, some steep, some quite long and quite steep. *By any reasonable standards, it's a pretty tough route, not one for the unfit or inexperienced rider*. I think it might take us up to 10-11 hours including stops so tell your partners not to send out the search parties if you are late home. 

Here's a summary of the route:

Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Haworth, Scar Top, Oakworth, Slippery Ford, Sutton Moor, Lane Ends, Glusburn Moor, Carleton Moor, Elslack, Broughton, Gargrave (cafe?), Eshton, Airton, Malham, Settle (cafe?), Giggleswick, Armistead, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Stephen Moor, Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton, Waddington (cafe), Clitheroe, Chatburn, Downham, Roughlee, Barrowford, Nelson, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd.






*Route Map*





*Route Profile*

I'm proposing a fairly early start so that we are well on our way before it gets too hot (I've booked good weather for the day!) and it also gives us plenty of daylight to work with. How about 08:00? Unfortunately, that means you won't be able to come in by train - sorry.

There is a big car park at the community centre in Mytholmroyd so I propose meeting there at about 07:50 ready for the 08:00 start. If you are parking, please make a contribution in the honesty box by the entrance. The centre is on Caldene avenue, just off the A646.

Here's a map - the red circle shows the site of the community centre.

Who is/might-be riding:

- ColinJ
- Alun
- Redbike
- PaulB
- longers (if his legs survive the Saturday CycleChat track session!)
- trio25 (if her legs survive the Saturday CycleChat track session _and_ she isn't working!)
- Kestevan

Would anybody else like to join us for the ride?


----------



## colly (23 Jun 2009)

Shame I am away that weekend, that looks like a real nice route.

I will be having a ball of a time instead visiting my Mrs relatives down in Kent and Hampshire. 
Has to be done but why in the middle of summer????

The good news is:

We will be moving on and spending a few days with some friends down in Cornwall. 

The bad news is:

I am told the bike is staying at home.

Life is a compromise I guess.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2009)

Sorry you can't make it colly. I made it the end of July to give people plenty of notice, but I happen to be free the first weekend in July too if you fancied having a go at it then? 

I'm sure that I'd be happy to do it twice in July. I'm booked up for the other two weekends.

If you'd like to do the ride on the 4th or 5th July, I'll edit the post above to give people a choice of dates.


----------



## Alun (23 Jun 2009)

That's a beast of a ride, Colin !

It's in my diary, I'll be the Lanterne Rouge.


----------



## colly (23 Jun 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry you can't make it colly. I made it the end of July to give people plenty of notice, but I happen to be free the first weekend in July too if you fancied having a go at it then?
> 
> I'm sure that I'd be happy to do it twice in July. I'm booked up for the other two weekends.
> 
> If you'd like to do the ride on the 4th or 5th July, I'll edit the post above to give people a choice of dates.



Hey that would be great. I could make Sunday the 5th.

You must be a glutton for punishment Colin.


----------



## PaulB (23 Jun 2009)

You evil, evil man. It's in my diary. I can't make the 5th July though as that's the day of the Dolomiti Maratona.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2009)

colly said:


> Hey that would be great. I could make Sunday the 5th.
> 
> You must be a glutton for punishment Colin.



Okay colly, you're in! Calum will probably be back in Bristol by now but perhaps Bokonon would like to come along with us?



PaulB said:


> You evil, evil man. It's in my diary. I can't make the 5th July though as that's the day of the Dolomiti Maratona.


Enjoy your Italian sportive - which of these are you doing?

I'll add your name to the list for the 26th.


----------



## PaulB (24 Jun 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Enjoy your Italian sportive - which of these are you doing?



I did the _Due _two years' ago and I have to say it was the toughest thing I'd ever done to that point so far. Most people in the Cycling Weekly group that I went with also did the _Due_ course but I want to do _Tre _this time despite the grim warnings about the Passo Giau.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2009)

PaulB said:


> I did the _Due _two years' ago and I have to say it was the toughest thing I'd ever done to that point so far. Most people in the Cycling Weekly group that I went with also did the _Due_ course but I want to do _Tre _this time despite the grim warnings about the Passo Giau.


Yikes - good luck with that, and if you survive it, I'll see ya on the 26th!


----------



## colly (26 Jun 2009)

Sorry Colin. looks like I am going to have to give back word for the 5th as well.

Really sorry about it but one of my lads has organised something for that date and I have only just found out about it. He has gone to a lot of trouble and I don't want to rain on his parade as it were.

It looks like a real classic route so maybe some other time.

Sorry to mess you about.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2009)

colly said:


> Sorry Colin. looks like I am going to have to give back word for the 5th as well.
> 
> Really sorry about it but one of my lads has organised something for that date and I have only just found out about it. He has gone to a lot of trouble and I don't want to rain on his parade as it were.
> 
> ...


Can't be helped - family come first! I might have a solo go at it if the weather is good and if I do, I might also check out Malham Cove and Gordale Scar while I'm up there.

I know someone else who wants to tackle the route and he probably won't be ready in July because he is waiting to take delivery of his new bike. Perhaps we can find a free weekend in September?


----------



## RedBike (26 Jun 2009)

Any chance I could tag along on the 26th?

I am riding most of the west side of that loop the week before while riding back from the Lakes to Stoke. It will be intresting to see where I 'should' of rode / what I missed.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2009)

RedBike said:


> Any chance I could tag along on the 26th?
> 
> I am riding most of the west side of that loop the week before while riding back from the Lakes to Stoke. It will be intresting to see where I 'should' of rode / what I missed.


You are already on the list! 

I know from _Spring into the Dales_ that Alun and I are likely to take _at least_ 10 hours to do this ride (with stops), maybe more. If you are happy to just meander along with us enjoying what is fantastic cycling countryside (I've ridden about 75% of the route before, and it is really lovely!) you (plus anybody else) are very welcome to join us.

If any of us are starting to feel over-tired by Grindleton, we can always ride back to Hebden Bridge via Whalley/Padiham/Burnley/Todmorden which would save time and energy, but would mean riding on busier, less scenic roads. We'd still have done 3/4 of the nice stuff.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2009)

colly said:


> Sorry Colin. looks like I am going to have to give back word for the 5th as well.
> 
> Really sorry about it but one of my lads has organised something for that date and I have only just found out about it. He has gone to a lot of trouble and I don't want to rain on his parade as it were.
> 
> ...





ColinJ said:


> Can't be helped - family come first! I might have a solo go at it...


It turns out that I now have family commitments on the 5th too so I wouldn't have been able to make it either!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2009)

I've now changed the route details slightly - please see the edited original post.

The ride is now starting from and finishing in Mytholmroyd, and a second cafe stop has been added at Waddington (first at either Gargrave or Settle). This brings the route up to 161 km or exactly 100 miles - an imperial century. 

I can confirm the route has 3,000 m (10,000 ft) of climbing. Memory Map claimed 3,600 m but by carefully adding all significant climbs shown in the profile, I reckon that I'm closer to the actual figure. MM usually seems to be about 20% high because it takes every little ripple in the road and adds it to the total.


----------



## longers (29 Jun 2009)

I'd like to be put down as a possible please. I'll have to see how I feel after the track do on saturday but will aim to be along for the ride.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2009)

longers said:


> I'd like to be put down as a possible please. I'll have to see how I feel after the track do on saturday but will aim to be along for the ride.


Excellent! 

It's a challenging century ride but you are very fit and we will definitely be riding at a _very_ leisurely pace.


----------



## trio25 (30 Jun 2009)

As long as I have no work, have offered all my sundays up to work at the moment, I will be there!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2009)

trio25 said:


> As long as I have no work, have offered all my sundays up to work at the moment, I will be there!


I'll add you to the list - hope you can make it!


----------



## Kestevan (2 Jul 2009)

I'm tempted, but may have to work that weekend.

As long as you dont mind waiting whilst I push the bike up the steep bits, count me in as a provisional please.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2009)

Kestevan said:


> I'm tempted, but may have to work that weekend.
> 
> As long as you dont mind waiting whilst I push the bike up the steep bits, count me in as a provisional please.


Don't worry - Alun and I will be riding up the steep stuff very slowly, probably not much quicker than walking pace so there wouldn't be much extra waiting! 

I'll add you to the list.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2009)

A gentle reminder to see if anybody else fancies coming along?


----------



## PaulB (20 Jul 2009)

Colin, as I am loath to tackle the beast that is Widdop too many times, I think it makes more sense for me to ride over from Cologne (which I've now christened the place!) out towards the Lothersdale area, possibly Land Ends but I'm having trouble with the map above. Which road are you taking exactly and approx what time will you be in that area?


----------



## RedBike (20 Jul 2009)

Oh no, when did the ride change date?

I can't make Monday. I have to work. - Drat.


----------



## RedBike (20 Jul 2009)

It's one of those days. I miss read the opening post. 

The ride hasn't changed date. The route was changed last month. - Doh!!


----------



## trio25 (20 Jul 2009)

You picking me up on way past red? I'm not working, unless they only email this week!


----------



## RedBike (20 Jul 2009)

What, not riding there and back?

Of course I will pick you up.


----------



## trio25 (20 Jul 2009)

No that will be a little much! Especially after wed/thurs trip then track on sat - which I will ride to/from!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2009)

PaulB said:


> Colin, as I am loath to tackle the beast that is Widdop too many times, I think it makes more sense for me to ride over from Cologne (which I've now christened the place!) out towards the Lothersdale area, possibly Land Ends but I'm having trouble with the map above. Which road are you taking exactly and approx what time will you be in that area?


I understand what you are saying about the Thursden climb on the way to Widdop! I think that Alun will be cursing me when we come to that, and I'll be agreeing with him!

We will be coming down the steep hill from below the tower on Sutton Moor to Lane Ends itself, not the other road off the hill which comes out in Cowling. We turn right onto the A6068, and then almost immediately left onto a little road which takes us towards Glusburn Moor. 

It's near enough 20 miles from Mytholmroyd and we will do the biggest climb of the day plus 5 or 6 smaller steeper ones to get to Lane Ends, so I reckon it will take us about 2 hours, meaning that we should get there about 10:00. If you get there early and are bored of waiting for us, you could always climb up to the tower!  (If you do that, don't go beyond the crossroads at the top.)

Just make sure you don't have any encounters will doddery old drivers this time! 



RedBike said:


> It's one of those days. I miss read the opening post.
> 
> The ride hasn't changed date. The route was changed last month. - Doh!!


I have those days too - when I read your first post I thought that I'd changed the date to Monday and forgotten about it!



So, at the moment it's ColinJ, Alun And RedBike from Mytholmroyd at 08:00 (hopefully also longers and trio25). That will be for the full hilly 100 miler. Any more takers for that one?

PaulB will be meeting us at Lane Ends on the A6068 at about 10:00 if anybody fancies starting from there and doing a shorter ride.



I must get my Basso back on the road for this one - I'd like to have its lower gears available to me.


----------



## Alun (20 Jul 2009)

Thursden ? Widdop? Are you leaving the best until last Colin?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2009)

Alun said:


> Thursden ? Widdop? Are you leaving the best until last Colin?


Yep! Mind you once we crest the hill and look down over Widdop, it's a nice easy 15 km run back to Hebden Bridge, and on to Mytholmroyd.

*PS* Just a reminder, so you can look forward to it...


----------



## PaulB (20 Jul 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Yep! Mind you once we crest the hill



 Crest the hill! Crest the hill! I've just been over that "hill" (just to the Pack Horse and then back) and have to say that the word "hill" probably doesn't really do it justice. May I suggest the word "bruell" to describe it as it is a brutal, cruel hill? 

Oh, and the wind was against me as well!

But it was a clear and lovely evening!


----------



## MSeries (21 Jul 2009)

Cracking route. I think you might be being a bit optimistic with 10-11 hours though. Prove me wrong, go for it.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2009)

MSeries said:


> Cracking route. I think you might be being a bit optimistic with 10-11 hours though. Prove me wrong, go for it.


As the ride organiser, I have a bit of a balancing act between not putting off the fitter riders with the potential slowness of the ride, and not terrifying the slower riders (including myself!) with the severity of it so I'm hoping for 10-11 hours, but I am well aware that we will have 13 hours of daylight from when we set off on Sunday!  

I'm just hoping that we don't also have 13 hours of wind and rain because this could be a brutal ride in bad weather conditions. I'd be tempted to shorten the ride significantly or even call it off if that was likely to be the case.

If the weather, riders' legs or time are causing concern we could always come back the easy way from Waddington via Padiham and the A646. I'd prefer to stick to the plan but it is a good bailout option.

Ooh, I've just gone back through the thread and noticed that I hadn't added _Kestevan_ to the list of possibles - done now.


----------



## PaulB (21 Jul 2009)

I know it's early but the weather forecast for Sunday is for nice.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2009)

PaulB said:


> I know it's early but the weather forecast for Sunday is for nice.


I'd spotted that too - fingers crossed! It was pretty grotty here yesterday and has been again today. Hopefully all this stuff will have blown away by the weekend.


----------



## Alun (21 Jul 2009)

I'm taking no chances, I'll be bringing the factor 30 !


----------



## trio25 (22 Jul 2009)

I rode through hebden bridge yesterday, then over cragg vale. Not done many hills recently and I could tell. I'm all ready for the ride, have a lift over and everything sorted!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2009)

trio25 said:


> I rode through hebden bridge yesterday, then over cragg vale. Not done many hills recently and I could tell. I'm all ready for the ride, have a lift over and everything sorted!


I took one look out of my window and decided not to bother... 

I am going to try to get out today though and perhaps again tomorrow. I'll probably rest on Friday and Saturday because I'll need what remaining energy I have on Sunday!


----------



## Alun (23 Jul 2009)

Rode through Waddington yesterday on a training ride for this event and the Country Kitchen had shut 20 mins before. I was gutted, as premier league footballers say.

I hope it will be open when we hit town on Sunday !


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2009)

Alun said:


> Rode through Waddington yesterday on a training ride for this event and the Country Kitchen had shut 20 mins before. I was gutted, as premier league footballers say.
> 
> I hope it will be open when we hit town on Sunday !


Hopefully that would have been 17:20 then? I'm assuming that it still shuts at 17:00. 

We'll get to Waddington at 16:20 if we average 14 kph. If we only average 13 kph, we'll get there at closing time. If so, we'll have to find somewhere in Clitheroe to refuel.

The weather forecast isn't great for Sunday so I'd suggest wearing layers which can be added or removed as appropriate for showers and sunny spells.


----------



## Alun (23 Jul 2009)

Nooo, 16.30 on a Wednesday, that's why I was gutted, thought I be there with minutes to spare.

And I couldn't get a decent ice cream in Clitheroe !


----------



## longers (23 Jul 2009)

I'd better remember to fit some lights for getting home!

Looking forward to some good company again


----------



## PaulB (23 Jul 2009)

ColinJ said:


> I'm just hoping that we don't also have 13 hours of wind and rain because this could be a brutal ride in bad weather conditions. I'd be tempted to shorten the ride significantly or even call it off if that was likely to be the case.



 The weather "experts" are now telling us it's going to be grim on Sunday after promising a good spell of weather coming in for the weekend. The latest is that Saturday will be the best day with sunny spells and the bad stuff will be back with us on Sunday! If they can't get it right a few days' ahead, why should we believe these stories about global warming?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2009)

PaulB said:


> The weather "experts" are now telling us it's going to be grim on Sunday after promising a good spell of weather coming in for the weekend. The latest is that Saturday will be the best day with sunny spells and the bad stuff will be back with us on Sunday! If they can't get it right a few days' ahead, why should we believe these stories about global warming?


If they are right, we will have a tailwind on the way out when it might still be quite dry, but then it will start raining as we turn south into the wind! 

It sounds like it will still be too warm for heavy duty waterproofs. It could be tricky trying to decide what to wear... I might go for my lightweight gilet with a lightweight rain jacket for backup.

I'll take the precaution of programming a couple of shortcuts into my GPS in case the weather gets really bad. There's an obvious one from Settle to Waddington missing out Bowland Knotts and Gisburn Forest. It would knock about 16 km off the route but more importantly would miss out a lot of climbing which we might not want to do into driving rain!

Let's hope for the best but plan for the worst!


----------



## trio25 (24 Jul 2009)

Colin can you email me the .gpx file, I'm such a geek I like to have it in my gps!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2009)

trio25 said:


> Colin can you email me the .gpx file, I'm such a geek I like to have it in my gps!


Here you go.... 

Rather than email it to you I've made it available here -> Malham-Bowland gpx file <- for anybody who is interested.

That is my original detailed track file. I'll be converting it to a route for the ride and editing it down to fit the memory limits on my Etrex. For that, I just mark all the junctions and add enough extra waypoints to show me which way to go at them.


----------



## trio25 (24 Jul 2009)

Thanks


----------



## longers (24 Jul 2009)

If I get up and it's raining, I'm going back to bed after posting a message on here to say that's what I've done. Sorry but 140 miles in the rain doesn't appeal.


----------



## trio25 (24 Jul 2009)

If my legs say no I won't be there, I am so tired today. 145miles over two days on the singlespeed was hard! Track is going to be fun!


----------



## dan_bo (24 Jul 2009)

perverts the lot of you.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2009)

Hmm... I must confess that the bad weather forecast is starting to make me think twice too! We could wait to the last minute and make a decision then or - *how would you all feel about being sensible and putting it back by a week to either Sat August 1st or Sun 2nd?*

I had been toying with the idea of doing the Pendle Pedal next weekend but I've done that route before and it would cost me £26 which I can't really afford. I think that my route is as interesting as the PP and I haven't done all of it before so I'd be quite happy to skip the PP and do my route instead.

What do you think Alun, Redbike, PaulB, longers, trio25, Kestevan? Stick to this weekend, or postpone for a week and hope for better weather?


----------



## longers (24 Jul 2009)

I vote for next weekend, pref sat if possible, assuming the weathers ok and other people concur. If not just go without me.


----------



## PaulB (24 Jul 2009)

I was going to give the Pendle Pedal a miss as I hate that road the new route takes before dropping down to Barlick but I was going to do the Rapha Condor instead. I now find that for £29.50 (!) Rapha have had fewer than 200 entrants so far so for that money, you could well end up riding on your own for 85 miles! I think next weekend would suit us better and I'd vote for that. Then we can all enjoy a long ride tomorrow on the better of the weekend days. Aren't the weather Tsars predicting a heatwave August?


----------



## Alun (24 Jul 2009)

I can't make next w/e as I'm going to a friends wedding, nor can I do the 8/9th August. This Sunday does look pretty grim though ! Make it next w/e but I won't be there unfortunately.
I am free on 15/16 Aug, 22/23 Aug, and the 29/30 Aug so if anyone is up for a ride then I'd be game


----------



## RedBike (24 Jul 2009)

Next weekend for me too please. 

Just spent 20+ hours on the MTB over the last two days and i've got an 80 mile ride tomorrow. My legs have had it!


----------



## PaulB (24 Jul 2009)

RedBike, I've just looked at your blog for the first time. It's great! I wish I had the time, patience and skills to do one (and the interesting stuff happening to me that you do but I don't) but yours is supoib! Well done mate.


----------



## RedBike (24 Jul 2009)

There's a few people on here that have blogs. I have links to most of them off my blog (RHS). 

Colin and Trios from this thread are certainly worth a read (links in their sigs)


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2009)

*Okay, let's officially put it off until next weekend then - is Saturday 1st August okay for everyone?*

Alun - I'll be free on at least a couple of the dates you mentioned so we can work something out.

I've been feeling a bit below par the last couple of days - a sore throat, wheezy chest, temperature up and down and I've just started to get slightly wobbly legs. It would probably not have been a good idea for me to tackle the Malham ride in two days time because I obviously have... *Swine Flu!* !!! (Or should that be Boar Flu - Man Flu crossed with Swine Flu? )


----------



## trio25 (25 Jul 2009)

Probably bore-flu!

So next weekend it is, Boss is away so I can't check my availability! So will let you know when she comes back.


----------



## PaulB (25 Jul 2009)

Even if we'd changed it to today we may have regretted it so we've deffo made the right decision to put off tomorrow's ride. We rode up through Horton to Ribblehead then down to Clapham via Ingleborough and back via Giggleswick. The wind from the Station Inn at Ribblehead to Inglebrough was horrendous. It was a vicious head wind that was so strong, you couldn't think straight! Thankfully we were sheltered from high side winds for the remainder of the ride but even so, we had a right buffeting.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2009)

trio25 said:


> Probably bore-flu!
> 
> So next weekend it is, Boss is away so I can't check my availability! So will let you know when she comes back.





PaulB said:


> Even if we'd changed it to today we may have regretted it so we've deffo made the right decision to put off tomorrow's ride. We rode up through Horton to Ribblehead then down to Clapham via Ingleborough and back via Giggleswick. The wind from the Station Inn at Ribblehead to Inglebrough was horrendous. It was a vicious head wind that was so strong, you couldn't think straight! Thankfully we were sheltered from high side winds for the remainder of the ride but even so, we had a right buffeting.


I went out for a walk and was thinking how windy it was. The forecast for my route tomorrow is still for a tailwind on the way out and a wall of wind coming back. 

To be honest (and yes, it is a bore! ) I wasn't capable of doing much cycling this weekend. I felt okay walking along the Rochdale canal towpath but when I walked up the Pennine Bridleway at Jumble Hole Clough (from Callis Bridge) my heart was racing and I started to feel sick. I'm going to rest now until Thursday. If I feel okay on Thursday, I'll ride my 20 mile local loop over Blackstone Edge to see if I'm gonna be okay for the weekend. If I can't cope with that, I won't be able to do 100 miles 2 days later. 

Trio has my GPX file of the route, so if I can't make it she can lead the way (assuming that she gets permission!). I'm still hoping to come along though - I've been looking forward to riding this route.

*PS* 

I had a late night watching my recording of yesterday's TdF stage up the Ventoux but I hopped out of bed at 08:00 to check the weather. It was dry and there was no wind whatsoever. I thought that the forecasters had got it completely wrong again. I went back to bed and after about 15 minutes I heard a wind pick up and then the rain started lashing down. We'd have got soaked going up the first hill! Since then it has been as forecast here - windy, with showers and drizzle. Not super-bad, but not particularly tempting either. 

Hopefully it will be nicer next Saturday!


----------



## PaulB (31 Jul 2009)

So, we all still up for this tomorrow? Forecast is for a very wet start brightening later towards afternoon.


----------



## RedBike (31 Jul 2009)

I'm not going to make it, sorry. 

I don't think i'm fit enough to keep up anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2009)

I'm still suffering with the tail end of the dreaded lurgy so I'm going to have to be sensible and pull out too. 

If trio is up for it, then you still have a navigator, but without GPS I could see you having major navigational problems. If you want to leave it to a later date, I'll definitely have a go at this route some time but it's not one to tackle when feeling as below par as I currently do. Sorry for letting you down again folks.  

I wanted to do the Malham ride before attempting the WYCR because it would be like doing the hardest 100 miles of the 150-odd miles of the WYCR. If I struggle with the Malham route then the WYCR would be way too much. If OTOH I get on okay with it, the WYCR would be like 'only' another 50 flattish miles on top of that.

I might try and do my 20 mile local loop on Sunday when better weather is forecast, but I think even that might be a struggle feeling the way I do.


----------



## RedBike (31 Jul 2009)

> *If trio is up for it, then you still have a navigator*, but without GPS I could see you having major navigational problems. If you want to leave it to a later date, I'll definitely have a go at this route some time but it's not one to tackle when feeling as below par as I currently do. Sorry for letting you down again folks.



I think Trio is working. I know I haven't arranged to give her a lift to the start!


----------



## longers (31 Jul 2009)

Shame you're not better Colin. GWS eh?

If there's no navigators, I'll give it a miss then and try and catch up on my sleep deficit instead.


----------



## PaulB (31 Jul 2009)

Relying on me to navigate is like relying on a one legged cat to bury a turd on a frozen lake. Looks like another postponement then? Damn you, Carol Kirkwood and your winter-like summer weather forecasts!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2009)

And to top it all, I've just discovered fraudulent withdrawals from my bank account - damn!!! 

I'll start a new thread about that.


----------



## PaulB (31 Jul 2009)

ColinJ said:


> And to top it all, I've just discovered fraudulent withdrawals from my bank account - damn!!!
> 
> I'll start a new thread about that.



That sounds like double crap! Earlier this month, I attended a meeting at an hotel in Guildford and of the 24 attendees, 9 have so far had fraudulent withdrawals from their bank accounts on the cards they used to pay their bills and all of them two days after checking out!


----------



## Bokonon (31 Jul 2009)

If people (who are up to it) are desperate to do a ride this weekend, can we arrange a meet-up somewhere and come up with something? Otherwise there is always Phil and Friends on Sunday.

Sorry to hear about your bank problems Colin.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2009)

PaulB said:


> Relying on me to navigate is like relying on a one legged cat to bury a turd on a frozen lake.


And even on top of all the other things, a 4-legged cat has decided that the spot by my back wall where I put out my recycling bags is an excellent place to crap! I picked up my just-emptied paper recycling bag yesterday and was wondering where the yellow mud on the bottom of the bag had come from when the stench suddenly hit me. Why is cat shoot so disgustingly smelly?  

I cleaned the bag and the back yard yesterday but I have now discovered a fresh pile of crap there today. I feel like buyng a cat-hating dog!

I don't think July was my month...


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Otherwise there is always Phil and Friends on Sunday.


Also the Pendle Pedal which covers a vast swathe of the Forest of Bowland. You could join _goodspeed_ for that.



Bokonon said:


> Sorry to hear about your bank problems Colin.


Thanks. It's a bit alarming, but thankfully the amounts were small.


----------



## Bokonon (31 Jul 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Also the Pendle Pedal which covers a vast swathe of the Forest of Bowland. You could join _goodspeed_ for that.



Ooh, hadn't spotted that one. Looks like a good alternative.


----------



## PaulB (31 Jul 2009)

I might consider the Pendle Pedal now if the weather doesn't look to Icelandic.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Ooh, hadn't spotted that one. Looks like a good alternative.





PaulB said:


> I might consider the Pendle Pedal now if the weather doesn't look to Icelandic.


Hi guys. If you do decide to do the Pendle Pedal, have a think about sending _goodspeed_ a PM about it. He has already entered and I'm sure that he'd like some company for the ride. Having previously said that I'd do it with him, I've let _him_ down too!


----------



## trio25 (31 Jul 2009)

Yes sorry guys I can't do this weekend.

Was meant to be doing the pendle pedal but working, shame as I had free entry, but can't afford not to work.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2009)

longers said:


> Shame you're not better Colin. *GWS eh*?


Visits Acronym Finder...

GWS = Gulf War Syndrome? No, can't be - I wasn't there. (Unless you can catch it from watching events on the TV.)

GWS = Gaseous Waste System? I have been accused of being that before now!

Ah, GWS = Get Well Soon? Thanks. It's really annoying because I haven't been 'properly' ill so it looks like I'm putting it on. No stinking headaches, no runny noise, no hacking cough - it's something much more subtle than that. It's really affecting my breathing and heart rate whenever I try to exert myself, almost as though I've never done any significant exercise before. 

Even though I've spent a fair amount of time this year lagging behind you lighter/fitter riders, I'm still normally pretty fit underneath the lard. It comes as a bit of a shock being suddenly reduced to a fitness level equivalent to the typical couch potato. I don't know how they can stand feeling as unfit as this every day of their lives. I'm chomping at the bit to get out on my bike again but the old cardio-vascular system is saying '_no_'!


----------

